# Link in signature - need admin help



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hoping one of the mods can help me here - I'm trying to create a signature with a link to an article I wrote on here, but it appears the code needed to create it isn't allowed :no:

The article is here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/290028-dorian-yates-trained-largest-bodybuilder-world-time.html?highlight=

I was looking to title it as per the thread title.

Any help appreciated :thumb:

@Hera @Lorian

P.S. I've also got a pending request for the Adult Lounge whenever time is spare :wink:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, and if you could also keep the current quote in my sig that'd be marvelous


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone :no:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

> Anyone :no:


It's beyond mod powers mate. You need Admin.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mingster said:


> It's beyond mod powers mate. You need Admin.


Ah well, looks like I'm waiting for @Hera or @Lorian then, cheers anyway pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Send me a PM with the link etc and I'll sort it.


----------

